

Hide Your Data With A Fake Phone Jack - netsurge
http://www.instructables.com/id/Hidden_USB_Storage/

======
ojbyrne
If you owe the "IRA" money, they just kneecap you, so hiding your data isn't
going to help.

Sorry, couldn't resist.

------
streety
The cable is clearly the weak link here. Would it be that much more difficult
to hide a NAS device in the wall?

p.s. Isn't there a rule about linking to the original source?
<http://www.instructables.com/id/Hidden_USB_Storage/>

------
lpgauth
Cool hack but basically useless... You could just hide the USB key in the
wall.

Also, you might want to encrypt the data too.

~~~
maximilian
You could just hide it in the wall, but it wouldn't be easily accessible. With
modded usb->rj-11 cord I can easily access my usb key, and have it hidden when
I'm not accessing it. Of course, if someone finds my modded usb->rj-ll cord,
they will catch on quickly.

~~~
ajross
Indeed. In fact, putting the USB device on the premises itself is a problem,
as someone could simply disassemble the wall to find it.

If only someone had invented a way to securely transfer data from one computer
to another without the need to transfer physical media. Now, _that_ would be a
game-changing invention, I tell you. Probably a startup or seven in that
idea...

